# eheim pro II 2026/2028 manual



## cometguy

I am in need of the full manual for my filter (2026). I cant find it anywhere on the web so just wondering if you guys have one lying around and can email it to me?

Also, how often/long do I clean the canister, change the media? And how do I turn it off or unplug without getting the carpet wet?


Thanks!


----------



## yannis2307

try contacting them for a manual


----------



## AquariumTech

O wow, it seems like Eheim took it down, thats rather odd. I guess you better contact them, or if worse comes to worse, try to see if you can make copies from someone elses or even a stores.


----------

